# Good reasonable price rhinestone supplier



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi 
I am new to rhinestones I am looking for a supplier for rhinestones,transfer paper and green template material that will ship to Canada that might have reasonable shipping

Thanks Susan


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Do a search here on the forum for rhinestone suppliers, there are quite a few that post here on the forum, Just follow any rhinestone thread. I recently purchased from www.divinebling.com.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you I will take a look 

Susan


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Try: Rhinestone Artwork - Rhinestone Artwork

They are in Canada!

They also carry Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template material....

Brian


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Brian I will look into it 

Susan


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

And what type of rhinestones do you want? Machine cut, molded glass, china, korea, etc...


If you want Bella M/C Rhinestones, I know a company that will ship them for free to Canada if you order over $100 worth.

Let me know,

Brian : )


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Brian 
I think for starting off it will be Koren and my order will be about $100.00 or a little more. I will need transfer tape and template material and looking for expel to try decals.

Thanks Susan


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use shineartusa.com the customer service is great and the pricing is good. I am still checking out all the template materials out there and the pricing on that .. I have tried the blue graphtec material and its ok.... the green material is ok too ... Sticky flock is defintly the best but its a little expensive so I use it for templates I know I will be using over and over....


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Amanda Yes I have been looking on ther website and so far so good I emailed them to see if they ship to Canada.

Thanks again
Susan


----------

